# Intro photos of my gang!



## Dragonfly7 (Jun 6, 2010)

*This is Shayley. She is my almost 9 year old on Chihuahua. Her birthday is November 1st. Had her since she was 8 weeks old. She's the oldest of my gang.










This is Kizzie. She is my 2 year old Chihuahua. Her birthday is on June 1st. I found Kizzie on Petfinder when she was 7 weeks old. She was a drop off at a shelter. She is my wildest little girlie! 










This is Kaige. He is my 1 year old Chihuahua/Boston Terrier mix. His birthday is July 1st. I adopted him on Petfinder in May 2011 at 10months old. He is one of the sweetest, wildest, dogs you'll ever meet.










This is Kanyon. He is my 6 year old Chesapeake Bay Retriever. He came to us in 2010. I can definitely say HE adopted us! Long story short he had a home but kept come back to our house, his owners came and got him a few times but he always returned. One day they just stopped coming for him. So he's been with us now! We thought he was homeless when he first came to us with his coat so dirty and tangled. Now he lives a nice clean coated life with us! lol 










All 4 of them get along great. You can almost always hear them playing with each other or sleeping next to each other!


Shayley, Kaige & Kizzie









Kanyon, Kizzie, Shayley & Kaige






*


----------



## Jennlyn (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww, what a great looking gang! They all look so happy!


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

What a adorable looking gang. I loved the story about Kanyon.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

What great pics! they are all so adorable!


----------



## cloudj9 (Oct 20, 2011)

awww they're super cute!


----------

